# What have you enjoyed collecting?



## Karen99

I used to collect Beatrix Potter porcelain figurines...my mom collected dolls, my father-in-law collected matchbooks which he displayed in a huge brandy snifter.  I still enjoy the fun and whimsy of my collection but my collecting days are over..at least I think they are.  

http://www.ha.com/intelligent-collector/why-do-we-collect-things.s?article=collect


----------



## Pappy

Over the years I have collected old postcards, mostly from EBay and antique shops. I prefer them to be of places where I have lived. I did collect coins, at one time, but had to sell for some unforeseen bills.

I also have a large collection of old cereal premium gadgets, mostly Hopalong Cassidy and Roy Rogers items. 
For awhile I was going overboard on collecting but have narrowed it down to just Hoppy things.


----------



## jujube

About 35 years ago, I got into collecting Santas.  I found out that collecting was like a serious psychotic condition......I HAD to have more Santas, more Santas, MORE SANTAS.   Eventually my collection grew to be well over a thousand.  After my husband died, my interest in the Santas died - bam!  A few years ago, I took a booth in an antique shop and sold most of them.  I have absolutely no plan to ever collect anything again.   Well, except maybe my grey hair, wrinkles and extra pounds collection and I don't have much say about that.


----------



## Karen99

jujube said:


> About 35 years ago, I got into collecting Santas.  I found out that collecting was like a serious psychotic condition......I HAD to have more Santas, more Santas, MORE SANTAS.   Eventually my collection grew to be well over a thousand.  After my husband died, my interest in the Santas died - bam!  A few years ago, I took a booth in an antique shop and sold most of them.  I have absolutely no plan to ever collect anything again.   Well, except maybe my grey hair, wrinkles and extra pounds collection and I don't have much say about that.




That at brings up an interesting consideration...is it collecting or hoarding? I'm glad you were able to sell your santas 

I found this article interesting.     

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...ce-between-compulsive-hoarding-and-collecting


----------



## Bobw235

Coffee mugs made by artisans from the various places we've traveled.  Love the creativity, shapes and colors.  I'm up to about 20 or so, enough that I now have to relegate some to a closet.  My wife knows I'm always looking to add to the collection.  Every morning with coffee I get a little reminder of past trips.


----------



## QuickSilver

I used to collect toothpick holders... cut glass of the Daisy Button pattern. I have a curio cabinet full


----------



## Butterfly

European clocks -- the hobby was self-limiting when we got sent back stateside.  My prize clock is a wood inlay granddfather clock from Capri.


----------



## Karen99

Butterfly said:


> European clocks -- the hobby was self-limiting when we got sent back stateside.  My prize clock is a wood inlay granddfather clock from Capri.



Sounds amazing, Butterfly.  I love clocks..especially with chimes.


----------



## oldman

I once had a collection of matches to all of the restaurants, bars, hotels or anyplace that had matches laid out for customers to pick up and that had their name on them. I once had over 6 brown grocery bags full. Then, maybe 10 years ago, my wife had a yard sale with her sisters and asked if she could put them out. I told her that nobody is going to want them. So she put a price tag of $10.00 on them and a sign to "make offer." She said they went almost right away. I guess it's true that "One man's junk is anther's treasure." 

I also used to take the little bottles of shampoo and conditioner, along with another amenities the hotels would lay out for the people staying in the room. (I always carried my own.) Because I traveled so much as a pilot, I would accumulate hundreds of these little bottles every year. We donated them to a homeless shelter here in the county that we live in and also a nursing home that the county supports for people that cannot pay to go to a private nursing home. They were really appreciative of these little bottles and actually looked forward to receiving them.


----------



## Butterfly

Karen99 said:


> Sounds amazing, Butterfly.  I love clocks..especially with chimes.



My other prize is an antique German grandfather clock from the mid 19th century.


----------



## fureverywhere

Figurines, pictures, wooden figures, books, everything imaginable in the image of cats. Some was my mother's too. She only had one living cat at a time, but cats were all over the house. Since getting the pups I've added statues and all of bull dogs too.


----------



## Linda

It would seem I collect tubes of paint and paint brushes, considering how many I have and the little painting I actually get around to doing.  I plan to do better this next year and paint again, as I love doing it.

As far as collections I have a lot that other people have collected and I obtained from cleaning up their estates.  I have a large plastic bucket (the kind kitty litter comes in) full of matchbooks from the 50s and 60s.  I wanted to put them on eBay but I don't think I can mail matches.

I had a few hundred of those collector plates of all kinds that people buy through the mail.  Some were vintage and some weren't.  I was shocked to find out they weren't going for much on eBay so I put them in a yard sale and sold most of them to a man who came by for $100 as it was Mother's Day and he thought his wife would like them.  I wouldn't be surprised if she killed him when he got home.  They were still all in there Styrofoam holders and all set up for a true collector.  There were a few valuable ones from France which I sold on eBay.  She also had a lot of those collector dolls I had to deal with and it was the same thing.  They were going for a fraction of what she paid for them.

I used to collect salt and pepper shakers because I think they are so cute but I got tired of dusting them.  If I had a big kitchen I'd collect vintage cookie jars, I love those.


----------



## Cookie

Art supplies, paints, colored and lead pencils, tons of brushes, paper, books, fabric, vintage lace, case full of vintage buttons, semi precious beads and stones, findings, tools. jewelry, wool, you name it, I've got it.  This is what happens when your into art and crafts all your life.


----------



## fureverywhere

Helpful hint-I have a huge plastic tool box. All the compartments and the inner fittings are great for paint supplies. I've got zillions of Apple Barrel bottles.


----------



## Cookie

Agree Fur - toolboxes are great for art supplies --- but I have so much that I have devoted a whole dresser to it - and another desk just for tools.  Amazing what accumulates over the years and I am loathe to part with any of it -- yet.


----------



## NancyNGA

I collected oil/kerosene lamps at one time.   I've got about 15 now.  No more!  Need to downsize to at most 10.  No where to put them all. 

Like Oldman, I also collected matches and soap bars with names on them, from motels on trips we took when I was a kid.  The humidity got to them long ago.


----------



## chic

Mugs. I enjoy collecting mugs with all kinds of designs and artwork from all over the world.


----------



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere

Tools,lots of old USA hand made tools and world coins and paper money. I got the hobby of tools as a kid from my grandfather. The coins and paper money came from my father and uncle during WW2. Over the years I have been able to add to them. I am currently collecting old vintage USA made bench Vises. The stuff today from overseas is no comparison...


----------



## Karen99

4 O'Clock Somewhere said:


> Tools,lots of old USA hand made tools and world coins and paper money. I got the hobby of tools as a kid from my grandfather. The coins and paper money came from my father and uncle during WW2. Over the years I have been able to add to them. I am currently collecting old vintage USA made bench Vises. The stuff today from overseas is no comparison...



My husband collected tools all his life..you should see our garage...lol.


----------



## fureverywhere

Interesting question, someday if I wanted to downsize and donate rather than sell...what organizations might appreciate a huge collection of cat items?


----------



## Karen99

fureverywhere said:


> Interesting question, someday if I wanted to downsize and donate rather than sell...what organizations might appreciate a huge collection of cat items?


just a thought..maybe an animal shelter thrift shop if you have one in the area...and what a nice way to support animal rescue.


----------



## Pappy

Excellent idea, Karen. We have a Molly Mutt thrift store, not far from us, where we donate a lot of items.


----------



## Manatee

I used to collect license plates.  I had them on the wall in the bedroom that served as my office.  They were from 26 countries, all sizes, shapes and colors.  We have moved twice since then and my wife has commandeered the spare bedroom as her sewing room.  I still have a few.


----------



## RadishRose

I used to collect old magazines, especially ladies magazines from the turn of the century until the early 1920's. I gave them all away when I moved. Mags in those days were huge in size, full of beautiful illustrations and interesting articles of the day. I had a large collection of books as well, which I gave away.

here is one that I had


----------



## fureverywhere

Oh we had some of those, I still have a box of movie mags  and True Story from the thirties and forties. I have to open and read again sometime...fun fact...Lysol, yep what gets those pesky stains from tub grout...used to be marketed as a heavy duty way to feminine freshness...I kid you not...hurts to think about it.


----------



## Karen99

fureverywhere said:


> Oh we had some of those, I still have a box of movie mags  and True Story from the thirties and forties. I have to open and read again sometime...fun fact...Lysol, yep what gets those pesky stains from tub grout...used to be marketed as a heavy duty way to feminine freshness...I kid you not...hurts to think about it.



Wow, those women brought out the big guns for their freshness...they didn't mess around with spring dew or lavender fields...lol.  Thanks for the smile!

:bath:mg1:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I collected chicken figurines. I had them displayed above my kitchen cabinets. I can't climb up there to keep them as clean as I would like so I sold off the collection and kept a few favorites. I also collected Roses and Rooster dinnerware. Finally I have a collection of old cookbooks, I still enjoy looking through them.


----------



## Karen99

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I collected chicken figurines. I had them displayed above my kitchen cabinets. I can't climb up there to keep them as clean as I would like so I sold off the collection and kept a few favorites. I also collected Roses and Rooster dinnerware. Finally I have a collection of old cookbooks, I still enjoy looking through them.



I have soo many old cookbooks from my flea market days.  I've donated so many books to our library's second hand book shop.  i looked up the Roses and Roosters dinnerware and it's very colorful!  Nice.  I do have a display of Lenox birds I collected...just thought of that .


----------



## Ameriscot

I collected bookmarks for a long time but don't really do that any more since I mainly stick to my kindle.  I liked being reminded of places I'd been when I used the bookmarks.


----------



## Karen99

Ameriscot said:


> I collected bookmarks for a long time but don't really do that any more since I mainly stick to my kindle.  I liked being reminded of places I'd been when I used the bookmarks.



i used to give bookmarks as little gift in a card, etc...but now that most of the people I know are using Kindle and tablets...I quit that...


----------



## Ameriscot

Karen99 said:


> i used to give bookmarks as little gift in a card, etc...but now that most of the people I know are using Kindle and tablets...I quit that...



I occasionally read 'real books' like photography or reference books and some of my bookmarks are like postcards.  And some books are not offered as ebooks so I will order a paper book.


----------



## Peppermint Patty

I have a big jar of beach glass.  It is mostly coke bottle green, a few beer bottle browns, but faves are tiny bits of red and/or blue glass -- both very rare.

My friend once had a beach house where I spent quite a bit of time.  I enjoyed picking up the tiny pieces of glass and I'm very proud of my collection.  Each little bitty piece represents a "bend over".  I was pretty good about exercise and diet in those olden days.  Lord knows I need to double my collection!  If I bent over a few times nowadays, however, I probably couldn't get back upright.  Wonder if the lifeguards would save me on the dry sand?


----------



## SifuPhil

I guess my mania first presented as a child with Matchbox cars. They were all over the place. Had some rare ones, too, but of course didn't realize it at the time.

Moved on to collecting plastic model car kits, then widened up to model planes and boats. 

In high school and college, began collecting bongs and pipes - yes, the good ol' days! As a sidebar I collected matchbooks and lighters. Mis-spent youth!

When I started my first school at 18 I began collecting martial arts items - antique swords and other weapons, old Taoist scrolls, pottery, etc. Anything even vaguely related to Chinese or Japanese culture. In later years when eBay came around I was dangerous!

Books, of course - far too many to count. My martial arts book collection I gave away to my students; the rest just seemed to disappear more and more after every move.


----------



## Redd

Fabric, because I sew I collect fabric. All colours, all different lengths of fabric. Old china cabinet holds the collection.


----------



## Pinky

I used to collect carousel horses, Wizard of Oz figurines, dogs dogs dogs!, Toby Jugs and more. A year or two ago, I donated three big Rubbermaid containers of these items as well as china figurines and more, to the hospital for their bazaar. I feel unencumbered having let those things go.

My brother collects Matchbox cars and other things, too numerous to list.


----------



## jujube

Pinky said:


> I used to collect carousel horses, Wizard of Oz figurines, dogs dogs dogs!, Toby Jugs and more. A year or two ago, I donated three big Rubbermaid containers of these items as well as china figurines and more, to the hospital for their bazaar. *I feel unencumbered having let those things go.*



It IS a great relief to let go, isn't it?


----------



## fureverywhere

I'm a fan of the store Home Goods. Their gimmick is a fast turnover of stuff so it's like treasure hunting. I've started looking for manatee themed geegaws. I'm sorry I love him more than life but yes, I see manatee and it looks like my baby boy.




I dunno makes me laugh


----------



## Pinky

jujube, it really is nice .. I've downsized over the past 16 years, but I'm finally living a minimalist life  Truth is, it was necessary, moving from a house to a condo.


----------



## Pinky

fureverywhere, your baby boy is gorgeous! I'm jealous .. in a 'no pets' building and so miss having a dog. 

We don't have Home Goods here in Toronto. I've never seen manatee figurines in stores - good luck with your search!


----------



## Cookie

I now realize I have a big button collection, many collector items.  Don't know how it happened, they just accumulated over the years.  I keep them in a vintage travel case.


----------



## jnos

I have collected cat figurines, along with favorite cat art for probably 30 years. I have close to 100 and really am stopping! Seriously, I mean it. Most of them are in a wall shelf hubby made about 15 years ago. He suggested glass doors on the front, but in my naivete I said no, I didn't mind taking them down to clean twice a year or so. Guess I thought I'd be that energetic forever.  Hah! I washed them all last week after probably 1½ years. The dust was thick--to say the least. Wonder if it's too late for those doors! layful:


----------



## kaufen

I collect shells from almost every beach I go to.  They are a souvenir,  and it doesn’t matter how good they are.  I also collect pebbles, often  of a relatively small range of colors.  I enjoy collecting shells  wherever they are interesting.  Or not.  Doesn’t matter.  Great excuse  to walk along a beach.


----------



## AuntieV

In the past I collected Pink Depression Glass. In my traveling days I collected Ashtrays, Key Chains, Spoons and Thimbles. Now my only storage area is on my hard drive so I collect $1.99 Hidden Object Games and Screen Shots from Live webcams that I visit.


----------



## Susie

My owl collection is growing and growing!
Yesterday I framed a picture of a huge, rare owl seen in the Dandenongs.
Stone owls greet you at the entrance of my place; all sorts of different owls live in the lounge room.
When, if ever, will my obsession with owls end?


----------



## Goldfynche

My daughter collects owls too! We have everything from owl pictures to owl kitchen utensils in our home!


----------



## Susie

Susie said:


> My owl collection is growing and growing!
> Yesterday I framed a picture of a huge, rare owl seen in the Dandenongs.
> Stone owls greet you at the entrance of my place; all sorts of different owls live in the lounge room.
> When, if ever, will my obsession with owls end?


One of my little stone owls has gone walk-about!
Where are you?
Your owl mate and I miss you terribly!!
Please get in touch soon!     :lost:


----------



## angelica

I've very much enjoyed collecting dolls and teddies.I've collected and swapped writing paper- writing pads,postcards and other different things all about Diddl-Mouse.
I'm still very fond of that Diddl-Mouse,but it's totally out!
Who writes letters these days?:cheerful:


----------



## Lon

I save toenail & fingernail clippings.


----------



## Butterfly

Lon, why would you do that?  Weird.


----------



## fureverywhere

Voodoo???


----------



## Loulou

I've always had a thing about tortoises (don't ask me where it comes from...no idea). So over the years I've built up a collection of tortoise-related paraphernalia - wooden sculptures, teatowels, keyrings...you name it, if it's tortoise-themed, I've got it!


----------



## Victor Meldrew

Pounds.

The older I get, the more I seem to collect.


----------



## tinytn

:lol1:Looks like we have something In common Victor.. If you need a few more I have plenty to give away.. 
I also collect Dust Bunnies. they usually like to hide under beds and furniture..


----------



## Wilberforce

I have a few things I collect.

A specific doll from my childhood called  Rosebud Thumbsucker, a baby doll just 6inches tall, then I dress them in very fine wool outfits.

Rupert Bear, this was my husbands collection but I have kept it going, I have the the Rupert Bear annual books right from the first one in the 30s to present day plus all things Rupert, we actually did have a Rupert room.

Radley handbags, I guess you have to be British to recognize the name. It is the signature picture bags which I collect...any UK folks out there also collecting would love to hear from you.

Fabric, I am quilter so that is a given.


I have a very big collection od DVD's too, a;; types of themes.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

I used to collect perfume bottles....:rose:


----------



## Redlo Nosrep

Yarn -- lots and lots of yarn since I am a crocheter.  I reclaim as much yarn as possible from unwanted or damaged afghans and am well on my way to my goal of never having to set foot in a yarn shop again to pay full retail price per skein.  Storage is a problem but my cats are on board with my obsession -- they both love nothing better to sneak into a yarn pile I'm trying to wind and settle in for naps.


----------



## debodun

Animal figurines - mostly Scottie dogs and cats, costume jewelry, teacup sets, shaker sets; anything I saw that tickled my fancy. Now look what it led to:


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky

Wow! I donated about a quarter of what you have, a few years ago to a hospital fund-raiser. My stash was dog figurines and a lot of pieces similar to what you have. No place to display in a condo, as I could in a house.


----------



## Redlo Nosrep

*Wow!*

Debodun, you take the prize! That is an awesome collection!  I have to ask -- do they dust themselves?


----------



## Temperance

Collected dolls for many years.  When I had to start putting some away due to lack of room, knew it was time to stop collecting.


----------



## Lon

I have been saving finger nail & toe nail clippings for 25 years and now have 26 lbs. of clippings and I hate the idea of throwing them out but don't know what else to do with them.  ANY IDEAS?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lon said:


> I have been saving finger nail & toe nail clippings for 25 years and now have 26 lbs. of clippings and I hate the idea of throwing them out but don't know what else to do with them.  ANY IDEAS?



Have you tried cloning?


----------



## Meanderer

Lon said:


> I have been saving finger nail & toe nail clippings for 25 years and now have 26 lbs. of clippings and I hate the idea of throwing them out but don't know what else to do with them.  ANY IDEAS?


Try using them in your nail gun!


----------



## Wayne

I guess an odd one here to some but a friend and I collected ammunition boxes from all over the world when we stopped we had over 100 countries between us. I was surprised to how many do this and we traded to those in many countries. My oldest went back to the mid 1800's.


----------



## RadishRose

Vintage ladies magazines.


----------



## taffboy

Key rings but I never bought one myself all from people who went abroad on holiday


----------



## Granny B.

Fun reading about everyone's collections--well, except maybe for the nail clippings, lol.  I have a collection of sand I keep in little glass jars from various beaches I have visited.  Kind of cool to see the differences.  I have a rock collection.  I also collect miniature vases, under 3".  I'm a fan of miniature roses and started collecting vases for them.


----------



## Camper6

Lon said:


> I have been saving finger nail & toe nail clippings for 25 years and now have 26 lbs. of clippings and I hate the idea of throwing them out but don't know what else to do with them.  ANY IDEAS?



Of course. Melt them and pretend they are ivory.


----------



## Camper6

Granny B. said:


> Fun reading about everyone's collections--well, except maybe for the nail clippings, lol.  I have a collection of sand I keep in little glass jars from various beaches I have visited.  Kind of cool to see the differences.  I have a rock collection.  I also collect miniature vases, under 3".  I'm a fan of miniature roses and started collecting vases for them.



I always pick up rocks and engrave them from the places I have visited. Those engravers are cheap.
Now my grandson does that and passes them on to his friends.


----------



## hauntedtexan

Lately, dust.....:drool1:


----------



## Lc jones

My husband and I also collect coffee cups from locations that we visit  every time I use one I think about that particular trip and have fond memories


----------



## terry123

I collected angels and crosses, then polish pottery.  Am keeping the polish pottery but just keeping the angels and crosses I really love.  Trying to de clutter as I don't need this much stuff.


----------



## HipGnosis

I have no idea how it started, but I have a collection of oil lamps.  The vast majority of them actually work, but there are a few very pretty, decorative ones.
I have two that look like aladdin's lamps and two made from lava rock from Iceland.
When there's a storm coming and most people check the batteries in their flashlights, I make sure there is oil in at least two of my lamps; a big one for the center of the room and a small one for carrying around.

I was around the world a couple dozen times when I was in the Air Force.  I have a small collection of small globes and a couple globe shaped lamps.  
I once saw a round paper lamp shade (for a hanging lamp) that was a globe.  I regret not getting it.


----------



## JaniceM

These days, nothing.  But in the distant past I collected decorative coffee mugs, decorative ashtrays, and telephone books.  Everywhere I went, I'd grab a phone book-  ones from larger cities, like NYC, LA, and Montreal, were kinda heavy.


----------



## Wayne

I still have a few Lincoln Cents but some most of my collection


----------



## Lethe200

Books: lots and lots and lots of books, LO!. But we have pared it down to less than a thousand - Kindle is quite helpful - altho it's getting harder to winnow it down further.

Small boxes: But I've stopped, and pared my collection down to a few favorites. Okay, maybe more than a few....more than a dozen, but less than two dozen 

Crystals/minerals: Stopped that too, they do take up space and unless enclosed, I have to dust them! (Carefully) We gave away quite a few that were duplicates (people give us crystals but they're not always interesting specimens to us) to a friend who could use them, but kept the rest. And I dust them periodically, sigh.

I don't know if this site will let me post multiple photos, but I'll try:

_Above: Jaspers: Dalmation and 2 Leopard

_
Above: Orange Calcite


Above: Australian Mookite cabochons


Above: Fluorite, in daylight


Above: Same Fluorite, but on a lightbox


----------



## CeeCee

I used to collect elephants but when my husband died I started collecting Angels, that was 13 years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

These are very lovely, Lethe, I've always been attracted to rocks and minerals and began a nice collection for my grandsons, but sadly, they were stolen. Too many neighborhood kids running in and out of their house all summer.


----------



## moviequeen1

Over the years,I've been collecting any items dealing with dolphins,love these mammals for a long time.This all started when I watched the classic TV show' Flipper" which ran on NBC from'64-'68.
I have coasters,glass sculptures,2 'beanie babies',my sister needle pointed me 2 dolphins swimming in ocean.I rarely take off my dolphin ring/necklace.
The other things I collect are the U.S. Mint 'America the Beautiful" National Park 5 coins,started buying them in 2010 Sue


----------



## Falcon

I've collected  many, many  internet friends.  Many of which are on THIS  forum.


----------



## terry123

Falcon said:


> I've collected  many, many  internet friends.  Many of which are on THIS  forum.


  They are the best Falcon!


----------



## SpicyTweed

Bobw235 said:


> Coffee mugs made by artisans from the various places we've traveled.  Love the creativity, shapes and colors.  I'm up to about 20 or so, enough that I now have to relegate some to a closet.  My wife knows I'm always looking to add to the collection.  Every morning with coffee I get a little reminder of past trips.



Many years ago, I collected pottery mugs.  I had over 40, all from different potters in different locations.  When I had company, I enjoyed showing them my collection and letting them pick which one they'd like to have their coffee in.  When I later moved to an apartment with much less cupboard space, I gave a lot of them away.  Now I just have a few favorites and don't plan to collect more.


----------



## sharonann

I have Hens on Nest in a lot of colours.


----------



## Timetrvlr

Small gifts for old folks are hard to find so people often ask "what do you collect?" Not wanting to encourage this sort of thing, I responded "I collect miniature rhinoceros". People consider this a real challenge so now I have a rhino collection which I quite enjoy.


----------



## hearlady

When my children were in school they would go on field trips and I would always say "bring me back a pencil". It cost them maybe a quarter. Over the years I've bought them in gift shops from our travels. It was not expensive, easy to carry, and when my children travel the globe I still say "bring me back a, pencil!".


----------



## CeeCee

Falcon said:


> I've collected  many, many  internet friends.  Many of which are on THIS  forum.




Im one....right? 

I also still have the beautiful angel you gave me 13 yrs ago.


----------



## debodun

I used to work with a woman that was a world traveler and she collected toilet paper samples from the different countries she visited. I can't recall which she said had the best, but I remember she did not have a high opinion of Israeli TP.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Timetrvlr said:


> *Small gifts for old folks are hard to find* so people often ask "what do you collect?" Not wanting to encourage this sort of thing, I responded "I collect miniature rhinoceros". People consider this a real challenge so now I have a rhino collection which I quite enjoy.



I have some old friends that solve the token gift problem by buying people outrageous socks that they feel the person can identify with.


----------



## Marie5656

*When I was in my 20's or so, I started collecting post cards.  Both vintage and current.  I went to antique shows and flea markets to buy them. I would also buy them when I traveled.  Friends and family would also buy them for me when they traveled.  I had them in a couple of shoe boxes.  Even went so far as having them sorted by theme, or location.  When I stopped collecting I got rid of them, though now I wish I had kept them.  I would have enjoyed going through them after all these years.*


----------



## CindyLouWho

Fitness Dvds......even with streaming now, still love my dvds, cover art, .....sold off some I'd never do again but still have alot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## debodun

I have a few hens & baskets, too.


----------



## debodun

Even a cat in a basket


----------



## debodun

Lon said:


> I have been saving finger nail & toe nail clippings for 25 years and now have 26 lbs. of clippings and I hate the idea of throwing them out but don't know what else to do with them.  ANY IDEAS?


----------



## C'est Moi

My hubby collects coins, something I have never understood.   Who pays hundreds of dollars for a quarter???  

I will admit to having a handbag "problem" and I love kitchen gadgets, good cookware, and dishes.   Sigh.    I also have waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many cookbooks.


----------



## Big Horn

What a charming thread!


----------



## C'est Moi

Big Horn said:


> What a charming thread!



Haha.   We all enjoy talking about our hoards.   C'mon, tell us what you collect!!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

For my 21st birthday my mom gave me a pair of salt and pepper shakers: one apple and one orange. I had just moved into my first apt. She had actually purchased a full apple set and a full orange set and we each had opposing sets. Needless to say people saw them. From then on anytime a friend or relative went on vacation they would bring me a set of S&P's. I have many that are the same shape; but labeled with different state names. The nicest gifts from traveling are silver and from Spain. Collections can take up a great deal of space so I have not added any for at least 10 years and most are in boxes in the garage.


----------



## Senex

I collect videotapes (American), and DVDs (worldwide). Many years ago I foresaw the time when I might put a stop to television and movie theatres, so I started this hobby. It's now serving me well. I gave Comcast the boot to the butt over a year ago, threw my antenna in the dumpster about six months later, and had no trouble being without cable/free TV...although I do still watch stuff on Internet TV, but mostly its all about my DVDs and videotapes. I seen many hobbies come and go, but this is the first one that has proven useful over the long haul.


----------



## Don M.

We have perhaps 250 Hummel Figurines we have collected over the years.  I seem to have collected a massive collection of tools...both hand and powered...very rarely do I tackle a project where I don't have the tools to do the job properly.


----------



## treeguy64

Stamps, coins, shells, fossils, as a kid.  In my teens I left them all, mostly, behind.  I still have a few of each.  No big money items, just keepsakes that bring back fond memories. Life has too many interesting things for me to discover, all of the time, without fixating on a chosen collectible category, or two, or three, or - - - -


----------



## justfred

Good Morning.
I collect postage stamps from all over the world. Mostly portraying  steam trains and/or aircraft.


----------

